# Trouble with reservoir channels.



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm having a hard time getting on the channels this year on reservoirs. I have a 1 lb channel to show for 4 evenings worth of fishing. Just can't quite grasp what I'm doing wrong. I've used shrimp, worms, liver, and cut bait. Shallow and deep. I've fished in coves, drop offs, and rip rap. My rods have been awfully still lately. Any insight as to what could be going on?!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

channels are spawning right now, so hold off another week or so and the bite should pick up, its been real tough the last two weeks, what watershed are you fishing? they are about done on the south part of the state and if your up north, could be another week or two. the males are guarding the nests right now and the females should have already dropped eggs and are in recovery mode. each day it should get ahair better as long as hot weather hangs around. be patient grasshopper...


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Salmonid said:


> channels are spawning right now, so hold off another week or so and the bite should pick up, its been real tough the last two weeks, what watershed are you fishing? they are about done on the south part of the state and if your up north, could be another week or two. the males are guarding the nests right now and the females should have already dropped eggs and are in recovery mode. each day it should get ahair better as long as hot weather hangs around. be patient grasshopper...


Fishing up the NE part of the state: Mosquito, LaDue, West Branch. I was suspicious that the cats might be on the spawn. I'll give it a rest for a week or two. I don't want to pull males off the nest anyhow.


----------



## bigfish2012 (May 4, 2009)

With channels I like to move quite a bit.. 30 mins is the longest I would sit on a spot for them unless I know it's an awesome spot. On the rivers i basically flip cut bait to snags and never even set the pole down. Bite often comes within 30 seconds if one is home. Like salmonid said your fishing tough conditions right now.


----------

